# Legal obligations when selling a car



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Could anyone advise what the procedures are for selling a secondhand car? Do you have to notify Tráfico and/or the Ayuntamiento, and is it the buyer's or the seller's responsibility?

Gracias!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Could anyone advise what the procedures are for selling a secondhand car? Do you have to notify Tráfico and/or the Ayuntamiento, and is it the buyer's or the seller's responsibility?
> 
> Gracias!


I'm sure someone will know - but funnily enough that was one of the questions on the 'trial' driving test I just did!!!



I'm ashamed to say I have no idea if I got it right 


but then again, I have no intention of taking a test any time soon


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

LOL - I´ve got a feeling it's the opposite way round to the UK but I don't know what that is either as I have never bought or sold a car!


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

It is in the sellers own interests to ensure that the car is changed into the buyers name . Otherwise if they don't do it you'll be stuck with paying the car tax & any fines for a long time.
The sensible option is to use a gestoria where both buyer & seller attend with all the car papers ( ficha tecnica , permiso de circulación , current road tax ) , a bill of sale listing the details of the vehicle being sold ,the seller; name address , nie & the same for the buyer. Each signed & dated under their own details.
NIE, residencia, padron ( copy within last 3 months ) all originals + copies for both parties. 
I think that's all. Oh , & some money. The seller normally pays the transfer fee & split the cost of the gestoria. By doing it in a gestorias he can pull up the transfer cost from the gov. system & the whole transaction can be completed in their office & just wait for the papers to be returned within a couple of weeks. 
I've probably forgotten something !


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Oh ! just remember that if the road tax is paid by direct debit to cancel that at the bank.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> I'm sure someone will know - but funnily enough that was one of the questions on the 'trial' driving test I just did!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Should have checked your answers !


----------



## Beachcomber (May 10, 2009)

All you need to know about selling a vehicle can be found here:

DGT : Cambio de titularidad

Most importantly, ensure you have a copy of the contract of purchase/sale detailing the exact time the vehicle was handed over and sufficient information to complete this form:

http://www.dgt.es/was6/portal/conte...formativas/Mod_9.07-A_2hojas_unidas_avanz.pdf

which you should complete and send to DGT if the purchaser does not provide you with a copy of the new registration document showing that he has transferred ownership of the vehicle into his name within fifteen days.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> Should have checked your answers !


well I would have if I had any intention at all of taking a test 


thanks for the link though - my dd is planning to take her bike test soon & spent 2 hours yesterday evening going over & over the bike one...................when she _should _have been finishing a book she has an exam on on Tuesday


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks for your help everyone. The car is part of a deceased friend's estate and the notary has expressed an interest - hopefully he will buy it then we will be sure it is all done legally!


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2012)

Alcalaina said:


> Could anyone advise what the procedures are for selling a secondhand car? Do you have to notify Tráfico and/or the Ayuntamiento, and is it the buyer's or the seller's responsibility?
> 
> Gracias!


Someone in our street sold their car. They had to get their abogado to do the paperwork as it is quite complicated. It is nothing like the UK.


----------

